# Help with Baby Fish



## doctaduke (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking for some help with some baby fish that I wasn't expecting. I have a convict ciclid and a blood red ciclid and apparently they are able to breed. Anyways I know have baby fish. Do I need to remove them from the tank? Anything I should know about them. What will they look like? Seems like an interesting cross. Thanks for your help.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

You should be able to keep them in there as both species are good parents. You likely need something to feed them besides flake like live baby brine shrimp or golden perals.

Can't say what they will look like, but they should never be sold or given to anyone wanting to breed them. Stuff like this happens.


----------

